# Healthy Add Ins for Boxed Brownies



## Zoogirl (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi. This is my first post. Glad to find this great site.

Anyone have a suggestion on something to add or sub to give boxed brownies some "oomph?" I'd like to add oatmeal, wheat germ, or something, but not sure how to best adjust the other ingredients to compensate for the extras. Hope I'm being clear. Thanks in advance.
 Zoogirl


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 2, 2010)

I put ground flax into a lot things I bake or cook.
I don't do anything different just add an amount that you think won't affect texture.I would think 1/4 cup for a batch of brownies.

You probably won't even taste it in brownies.

I use more in meatloafs and stuffings.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 2, 2010)

Try some grated carrots - really.  They will also add some fiber and a little texture.  I often add shredded apple to baked goods as well but you will need to make sure to squeeze them to remove some liquid.  In both cases make the 'cake like' recipe from the box instead of the chewy.  Both these additions will make brownies moister so the version with extra eggs turns out soft and chewy.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 2, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I put ground flax into a lot things I bake or cook.
> I don't do anything different just add an amount that you think won't affect texture.I would think 1/4 cup for a batch of brownies.
> 
> You probably won't even taste it in brownies.
> ...



I do the same thing, only I sub 1/4 cup of the flour for 1/4 cup flax meal.  You can also sub another 1/4 flour for 1/4 cup whole wheat without changing it too much.

Another item I sometimes add is a small amount of shredded zucchini - very moist and healthy and does not change the taste at all.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 2, 2010)

once you run out of the boxed mixes of brownies, try making the brownies from scratch. I use all whole wheat flour and brownies are the best goodie there is to hide whole wheat flour, no one will ever know, if you don't tell them.  You can use a good oil too, if the recipe calls for oil, or real butter!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 2, 2010)

Duh,  I just realized this is about "boxed brownie mixes" (something I don't think I have ever used, not that they are bad or anything).  I guess you can't trade out the flour 

Sorry about that.


----------



## Zoogirl (Oct 2, 2010)

Great ideas. Thank you all so much. I put grated carrots and zucchini in spaghetti and muffins but hadn't even thought of them in brownies. I was just thinking along the "dry goods" line. I so appreciate each of these suggestions! 

Now I need to familiarize myself with this site and all the posting options!


----------



## kleenex (Oct 3, 2010)

Add ins for the brownies to make the healthier!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

when you taste the brownies from a box of Ghirardelli Brownies with the syrup packet you do not need to add anything to them.  The brownies are just that good.


----------



## licia (Oct 3, 2010)

What about that prune stuff that some people use instead of oil = or part oil. I've heard you can't taste it either.


----------



## MostlyWater (Oct 4, 2010)

I didn't want to say it before - but here goes - I have a friend who mixes in canned beans !!!


----------



## licia (Oct 4, 2010)

I've heard of that, too, and didn't want to say it. A friend says she drains black beans and adds them to her brownie mix. I'm not convinced.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 4, 2010)

Beans don't sound that crazy.There are a ton of asian sweet bean recipes like Mochi and Moon cakes. I think I would mash them first though.


----------



## Zoogirl (Oct 4, 2010)

I, too, had heard of that using black beans. A few days ago I saw several recipes online. I'm fairly adventurous when it comes to cooking but that sounds . . . . interesting.


----------



## licia (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd like to hear if someone really uses beans and if the taste is good.  Remember the cake that was made with tomato soup? Strange things to us may not be that strange to others. Of course, I've never tasted the tomato soup cake.  I do remember my grandmother making a chocolate cake that was called "Millionaire's Chocolate Cake" - it had mayonnaise in it. It didn't taste any different and was very moist.


----------



## MostlyWater (Oct 5, 2010)

Right, mayo is OK in cakes.  I don't tell my family though.


----------

